# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  Insert CheckBox

## vbehler

How do i insert a simple (Tick) Checkbox into office 2007???????

----------


## Paul

vbehler,

You can do this from the Developer ribbon bar.  If you do not see Developer as one of the tab options along the top (in the ribbon bar), do the following:

1. Click the Office logo in the top left corner
2. Click Excel Options
3. In the 'Popular' window, check the box for 'Show Developer tab in the Ribbon'
4. Click OK

On the Developer tab, in the Controls section you should see an icon labeled 'Insert'.  Click this icon to see the available Forms and ActiveX objects you can insert.

In Excel 2007, the 'ActiveX' options are equivalent to the 'Control Toolbox' options in Excel 2003 and earlier.  I'd suggest selecting from the ActiveX items  rather than the Forms items for any version of Excel that supports it.

----------

